# Fuente simetrica +5v y -5v con 7805 y 7905



## JERONIMO (Mar 2, 2009)

Ando buscando esquemas de fuentes simetricas de +5 y -5 voltios  500mA, con los reguladores 7805 (+5) y 7905 (-5).

Si alguiuen tiene alguna idea, sera bienvenida.

Gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 2, 2009)

Habias pensado en buscar y bajar los datasheets de esos CI´s? Le recomiendo los de fairchild.


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 3, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda.
Ya lo he hecho, pero no me ofrecen na concluyente.
Adjunto esquema que he hecho yo, pero bastante inestable
en la regulacion, ademas con carga el 7805 se calienta algo.
Uso el 7805 y el 7905, por que son de los que dispongo aqui.
ya que no se encuentran otros.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

JERONIMO dijo:
			
		

> Adjunto esquema que he hecho yo, pero bastante inestable
> en la regulacion, ademas con carga el 7805 se calienta algo.....


Dibuja también la conexión del transformador y el rectificador


----------



## mcrven (Mar 3, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> JERONIMO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anda fogonazo que ya lo viste.

JERONIMO, hazle caso a fogonazo.

No veo por ningún lado la conexión central primaria de "MASA": toma central del transformador, centro de los capacitores primaros, etc.

Por otro lado, cada IC requiere de una diferencial In/Out de 2,5V promedio. O sea, el 7805 requiere de tensión de entrada promedio de 7,5V para regular adecuadamente. Esto llevaría tu fuente primaria a +7,5 ~ -7,5V, total 15V en promedio.

Saludos:


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahí va el esquema que uso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 3, 2009)

Ese esquema con reguladores positivos y negativos necesita trabajar con transformador con tap (Toma) central que también es el punto de unión entre los electrolíticos de la rama positiva y la negativa.
Mira en el primer dibujo que publicaste como seria la circulación de corriente y verás por que es inestable.


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 4, 2009)

Gracias, Fogonazo, intentaré comprobarlo hoy.
En realidad lo necesito para alimentar un conversor analogico/digtal (7107)
para un amperimetro digital.


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola,  ya probé el circuito, poniendole la toma media del transformador.
el reultado es desastroso. El 7805 se calienta muchisimo y solo da +0.8v mientras que el 7905 da -8.04v. He rebisado el circuito un monton de veces y nada, hasta he puesto dos reguladores nuevos por si estuviren mal los primeros.
¿Alguna sugerencia?
¿Tan dificil es alimentar el conversor analogico/digital 7107 con +5/-5?
La de problemas que me está dando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

¿ Lo estas probando con o sin el conversor conectado ?
Si todo esta bien armado y sin consumo el LM7805 NO debe calentarse en absoluto.

El calentamiento del LM7805 también depende de la caída de tensión sobre este, si por ejemplo entras con 15V y un consumo de 500mA tienes:
Disipación = 10V (caída interna) * 0.500mA (consumo) = *5W* (Mucho) calentara como un condenado


----------



## mcrven (Mar 6, 2009)

JERONIMO dijo:
			
		

> Hola,  ya probé el circuito, poniendole la toma media del transformador.
> el reultado es desastroso. El 7805 se calienta muchisimo y solo da +0.8v mientras que el 7905 da -8.04v. He rebisado el circuito un monton de veces y nada, hasta he puesto dos reguladores nuevos por si estuviren mal los primeros.
> ¿Alguna sugerencia?
> ¿Tan dificil es alimentar el conversor analogico/digital 7107 con +5/-5?
> *La de problemas que me está dando*.



1.- No es dificil alimentar ese conversor en absoluto, Sólo debe ser conectado correctamente a una fuente construida correctamente.
2.- No te está dando problemas. Me parece que el problema es tu poca experiencia práctica.

3.- Revisa con mucho cuidado la forma cómo conectaste los ICs. Su configuración de pines es diferente.

4.- Prueba la fuente sin nada conectado hasta que funcione adecuadamente. Luego conectas el conversor.

Saludos:

P.D.: Si te es posible, tómale una foto o dos. Te indico, no puede ser cualquier foto, debe ser una imagen tomada con acercamiento, bien iluminada y bien enfocada, de otra forma sería inutil.


----------



## JERONIMO (Mar 7, 2009)

El circuito conversor aun no lo he montado. Aun estoy en la fase qe solucionar el problema de la alimentacion.
Por lo cual la aliemtacion +5v/-5v esta funcionando en vacio, qué es lo que mas me extraña. Ademas no debo haberme equivocado tantas veces, el circuito es muy sencillo de montar.
Adjunto envio la fuente que he estado probando.

Debo añadir que he stado conectando mal el patillaje dek 7805. Di por hecho que usaba el mismo que el 7905.
Ahora funciona corectamente.

Gracias por todas las ideas aportadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2009)

JERONIMO dijo:
			
		

> .....Ahora funciona corectamente.....


Me alegro !

Si tienes ganas de saber con exactitud si tus IC´S reguladores funcionan correctamente mide con el multímetro las salidas de tensión y sin desconectarlo (El Multímetro), agrega un consumo (Resistencia mediante 15Ω) de unos 300mA a modo de puente, solo haciendo puente, la tensión solo debería variar unos pocos mV, esto para ambas ramas de a una por vez.
Si la fuente supera esta prueba, la podrás considerar "Segura"
Recuerda retirar las resistencias de prueba


----------



## mcrven (Mar 7, 2009)

JERONIMO dijo:
			
		

> El circuito conversor aun no lo he montado. Aun estoy en la fase qe solucionar el problema de la alimentacion.
> Por lo cual la aliemtacion +5v/-5v esta funcionando en vacio, qué es lo que mas me extraña. Ademas no debo haberme equivocado tantas veces, el circuito es muy sencillo de montar.
> Adjunto envio la fuente que he estado probando.
> 
> ...



Igual que el amigo fogonazo, me alegra que hayas notado el error y con ello, resuelto el impasse.

Es una caso muy común equivocarse en la conexión de los pines pues, son diferentes para cada IC. Cuando dijiste que calentaba mucho, casi que lo vi sin estar presente.

Suerte y esperamos que conectes el 7107 y que nos comuniques del éxito.

Saludos:


----------



## jefer1115 (Dic 5, 2010)

saludos amigos. tambien estoy construyendo una fuente para alimentar el 7107. tengo un transformador  con toma central. 7-0-7  de 300mA entonces queria saber si era suficiente para ello y puedo utilizar el mismo esquema que ha pasado jeronimo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2010)

jefer1115 dijo:


> saludos amigos. tambien estoy construyendo una fuente para alimentar el 7107. tengo un transformador  con toma central. 7-0-7  de 300mA entonces queria saber si era suficiente para ello y puedo utilizar el mismo esquema que ha pasado jeronimo.



EL ICL7107 te consume unos 250mA sobre la rama positiva y unos 15mA sobre la rama negativa, así que tu transformador sirve.


----------



## jefer1115 (Dic 5, 2010)

muchas gracias fogonazo por tu pronta respuesta.


----------

